
X86 Shellcode Obfuscation – Part 2 - kgretzky
https://breakdev.org/x86-shellcode-obfuscation-part-2/
======
brudgers
I had to lookup "shellcode" at wikipedia:

 _In computer security, a shellcode is a small piece of code used as the
payload in the exploitation of a software vulnerability. It is called
"shellcode" because it typically starts a command shell from which the
attacker can control the compromised machine, but any piece of code that
performs a similar task can be called shellcode. Because the function of a
payload is not limited to merely spawning a shell, some have suggested that
the name shellcode is insufficient.[1] However, attempts at replacing the term
have not gained wide acceptance. Shellcode is commonly written in machine
code._

